# Live Coverage from the Jack



## Thom Emery (Oct 20, 2010)

Live Coverage from the Jack
We enjoyed Wired BBQs coverage of the Royal so much we decided to sponsor
the live coverage from the Jack
http://www.wiredbbq.com/
Go ahead log in today and enjoy real time 
Friday and Saturday


----------

